# Please help - 1st RV and eletrical conversion



## 99270 (May 17, 2006)

Great Forum! We have our first RV on it's way over from the US and need to have some electrical conversion work carried out in late Sept or October. I saw somewhere on this forum (but can't find it now Doh!) about a special type of step down transformer that not only stepped down the voltage and Hz but had special 'slow start' circuitry that prevented campsite shore power being tripped out when first plugging in? Does anyone know about these transformers and can they recommend a reasonably priced company where we could have it fitted, along with a couple of 240v sockets and maybe some replacement work and conversion of the TV's/sat from NTSC to PAL? Although the RV will be registered in Southern Ireland, we will be spending time around the Wiltshire, Gloucestershire and Oxfordshire areas, so we are fairly flexible to where the work is carried out

Thanks and best regards

Brizzard


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.motorhomemedics.ukhq.co.uk

Please tell em John (Road Runner) advised you.

Great firm :wink:


----------



## 99270 (May 17, 2006)

RR said:


> http://www.motorhomemedics.ukhq.co.uk
> 
> Please tell em John (Road Runner) advised you.
> 
> Great firm :wink:


Many thanks John for your swift reply ) Will give them a call tomorrow morning

All the best


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have a word with Linda at Stateside Tuning. She can get the transformers you are after and can also supply you with a TV NTCS-PAL converter you will need.

Just clickon the link at the top of this forum or PM her (LC1962).

Good luck with it

Dazzer


----------



## 99270 (May 17, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Have a word with Linda at Stateside Tuning. She can get the transformers you are after and can also supply you with a TV NTCS-PAL converter you will need.
> 
> Just clickon the link at the top of this forum or PM her (LC1962).
> 
> ...


Many thanks Dazzer, will give Linda a call and have a chat about my requirements - I didn't know that there are NTSC to PAL converters available, I was going to chuck the Sony's!!!

Cheers

Brizzard


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi step down trannys are easily available, one firm was also producing soft start circuitry (Freedom RV's??) but as far as I am aware nobody does a frequency changer for RV's. 

NTSC to Pal converters do not give perfect results, and as they are about a £100 I think its better to fit new TV's

None of the major dealers in the UK fit them, which must tell you something.

Olley


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If am afraid that I cannot help with sourcing your transformer but it will be a very special one if it can change 60Hz to 50 Hz. (effectively either a motor driving a generator or the electronic equivalent)
You will need to check but many things will work on either frequency.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Soft Start Circuitry*

I think you will find that it was Griffin RV's who published an article in the RV Magazine about soft-start circuitry.
www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk

01761 300489

Dick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dick your absolutely right, Being nosy I phoned for a price, but they are closed until Wednesday.

Olley


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

if your not sorted allready try Steve at [email protected] at Bicester


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Brizzard,

Seems most of your queries have been answered. The only bit to add is the 60Hz to 50Hz problem.

When I got my Winnie, the on board charger/convertor that supplies the RV packed in after a couple of weeks. This is apparently common and to do with them not being too tolerant with UK 50Hz. Spoke to Linda at Stateside and picked up a new digital unit which is quieter and has been running fine for a year.

With regards to anything else you will have no need for anything other than 50Hz so once you have the transformer fitted it will be OK.

Strongly suggest you contact Linda at Stateside if you are concerned.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I had Griffin fit mine, it's been great well happy with it.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
The transformers you require have to have what is called...Low Inrush Current....
Birmingham Transformers do them in various sizes.
Or Griifin American Motorhomes in Bristol will do a superb Job including all you may require.
Regards
Tel


----------

